# hgh best time to take n eat



## robo123

was taking 5iu of genetropin b4 bed now taking omnitrope in the morning 4iu instead and eating bout half hr to 40 mins after jab.whens the best time to hgh and how long should u not eat for b4 and after jab


----------



## Kalliste73

when i took it in the morning i was waiting 30minuts before eating, usually.


----------



## robo123

cheers was just checking thought it mighta been longer


----------



## 3752

there is no reason to wait to eat after using GH (peptides is different and need 20min) as for the best time to use it, there is no real BEST time that you will notice better results people have found Am before meal 1 or before bed is optimum....


----------



## Kalliste73

Really Paul?

glad to know that...


----------



## 3752

Kalliste said:


> Really Paul?
> 
> glad to know that...


yes mate


----------



## lewishart

Kalliste said:


> Really Paul?
> 
> glad to know that...


Hes right, GH is synethic, the way you have to taylor your diet for peptides like GHRP2/6 etc is not the same with actual HGH.

GH is sufficently lower in the morning specifically around 6am if possible.

Then around 1pm

If you try to do your jabs around those times you will interfere less with your natural GH pulses throughout the day.

If your 40+ then pre bed injections is advised as a large burst is released a few hours into sleep.


----------



## 3752

lewishart said:


> Hes right, GH is synethic, the way you have to taylor your diet for peptides like GHRP2/6 etc is not the same with actual HGH.
> 
> GH is sufficently lower in the morning specifically around 6am if possible.
> 
> Then around 1pm
> 
> If you try to do your jabs around those times you will interfere less with your natural GH pulses throughout the day.
> 
> If your 40+ then pre bed injections is advised as a large burst is released a few hours into sleep.


no matter when you inject you will interfere with natural release especially if you use more than 2-3iu at a time as a higher amount than 2-3iu will not create a pulse but a bleed type scenario so you will have a release of several hours rather than 2-3hrs.......

so the best way to use GH is to inject small (2-3iu) amounts 2-4 times per day.......


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Paul, see if your using HGH to help recover from surgery [had an op on my ankle last week and tissue/ligament was removed] what does would be effective and how long would you run it?

So far i've been injecting 2iu every morning upon waking up before breakfast, i dont feel to feel the 'tingling' sensation some people talk about....any opinions?

thanks


----------



## 3752

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Paul, see if your using HGH to help recover from surgery [had an op on my ankle last week and tissue/ligament was removed] what does would be effective and how long would you run it?
> 
> So far i've been injecting 2iu every morning upon waking up before breakfast, i dont feel to feel the 'tingling' sensation some people talk about....any opinions?
> 
> thanks


the tingling sensation many speak about is your body telling you that your using to much so normally they have to drop the dose and then slowly ramp it up over time, so dont worry about that mate....

as for dose i would do 2iu 3 x day for you as you are wanting repair...


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Pscarb said:


> the tingling sensation many speak about is your body telling you that your using to much so normally they have to drop the dose and then slowly ramp it up over time, so dont worry about that mate....
> 
> as for dose i would do 2iu 3 x day for you as you are wanting repair...


So i've been taking to low a dose? :cursing:

Will up it to 2iu x 3 times a day :thumbup1: So say if at this does i start getting the tingling sensation do i just drop it down? to say 2iu x twice a day etc?

How long would you recommend i take it for?

Thanks mate, always respect your opinion: hoping to recover from this and be back in the gym asap


----------



## 3752

yes mate drop it down to twice and go from there...

as for how long it will take, i cannot tell you that mate as recovery depends on many different things not just GH


----------



## lewishart

Pscarb said:


> no matter when you inject you will interfere with natural release especially if you use more than 2-3iu at a time as a higher amount than 2-3iu will not create a pulse but a bleed type scenario so you will have a release of several hours rather than 2-3hrs.......
> 
> so the best way to use GH is to inject small (2-3iu) amounts 2-4 times per day.......


Yes but levels are substantially lower at certain times of the day, so I was educated that injections around these times infere with the natural pulse less as levels are lower?

Isn't GH gains better if you do EOD jabs as a pose to ED?


----------



## robo123

r rite pscarb.so how i was taking 4ius would it be better doin 2 2s 10am then 1pm thats in morn an after gym are is that to close together


----------



## 3752

lewishart said:


> Yes but levels are substantially lower at certain times of the day, so I was educated that injections around these times infere with the natural pulse less as levels are lower?
> 
> Isn't GH gains better if you do EOD jabs as a pose to ED?


the interference is still the same, the body does not react differently it will detect synthetic and react......it is a huge myth that jabbing GH at certain times makes a difference in your own production for one simple reason the amount many jab is so much more than what we produce a negative impact will be seen....plus 99% jab 4iu or more at any one time which makes the GH pulse a bleed so this can be around for several hours......There is a school of thought if you are jabbing big amounts 8iu+ in one shot then EOD or actually E3D is better helps the body get a break from the constant GH (GH bleed not Pulse)



robo123 said:


> r rite pscarb.so how i was taking 4ius would it be better doin 2 2s 10am then 1pm thats in morn an after gym are is that to close together


i would do it Am and Before Bed mate....


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Paul is there a link to the HGH 'pulse and bleed' concept? i would like to read up more on it


----------



## lewishart

Pscarb said:


> the interference is still the same, the body does not react differently it will detect synthetic and react......it is a huge myth that jabbing GH at certain times makes a difference in your own production for one simple reason the amount many jab is so much more than what we produce a negative impact will be seen....plus 99% jab 4iu or more at any one time which makes the GH pulse a bleed so this can be around for several hours......There is a school of thought if you are jabbing big amounts 8iu+ in one shot then EOD or actually E3D is better helps the body get a break from the constant GH (GH bleed not Pulse)


Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## 3752

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Paul is there a link to the HGH 'pulse and bleed' concept? i would like to read up more on it


you can read about it on Dats site he goes into some real detail about pulsation.


----------



## boes83

@ Pscarb. I thought that GH injections makes you less insuline sensitive. So that's why most people doesn't eat 1 hour before and after a GH injection.


----------



## 3752

boes83 said:


> @ Pscarb. I thought that GH injections makes you less insuline sensitive. So that's why most people doesn't eat 1 hour before and after a GH injection.


No mate not all.....by this I mean this is not why people wait they wait because they have listened to incorrect information, but GH use COULD make you more insulin sensitive but nothing is certain and to what degree no one knows but still there is no reason to wait............unless you are jabbing the GH before morning cardio to release FFA for fat loss then you don't eat carbs or fats as they will blunt the fat burning........


----------



## Kalliste73

So HGH will in everycase shut down your pituitary production, right?

i felt "strange" with myself several months after 2 HGH cycles in a row i always thought it was due to pituitary complete shutdown.

Is it be possible?

more, could peptides help pituitary restart IF my theory is right?



Pscarb said:


> no matter when you inject you will interfere with natural release especially if you use more than 2-3iu at a time as a higher amount than 2-3iu will not create a pulse but a bleed type scenario so you will have a release of several hours rather than 2-3hrs.......
> 
> so the best way to use GH is to inject small (2-3iu) amounts 2-4 times per day.......


----------



## lewishart

Kalliste said:


> So HGH will in everycase shut down your pituitary production, right?
> 
> i felt "strange" with myself several months after 2 HGH cycles in a row i always thought it was due to pituitary complete shutdown.
> 
> Is it be possible?
> 
> more, could peptides help pituitary restart IF my theory is right?


Ausbuilt likes to do his GH throughout the day, then his peptides before bed as a sort of PCT if you will for the pitutary, gives it a natural stimulation sort of speak.

Speak to him about this im sure thats his protocol method.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Paul is it normal to feel 'random' pins and needles in your hands and fingers? What i mean is all of a sudden im getting tingling sensation in my hands/fingers etc and and i've also been feeling what i can best describe as tingling/weirdness in my head region...from my neck upwards....usually happens after ive injected the HGH but sometime whenever...especially the hand tingling.

After being on HGH for 1 week at 2iu x 2 times a day...not vast changes, my hair feels thicker and my belly skin were i inject is also thicker....but maybe their placebo and all i my head as i read you get these from HGH.


----------



## Kalliste73

yeah something like that, right mate!

ok i will ask him, thanks ;-)



lewishart said:


> Ausbuilt likes to do his GH throughout the day, then his peptides before bed as a sort of PCT if you will for the pitutary, gives it a natural stimulation sort of speak.
> 
> Speak to him about this im sure thats his protocol method.


----------



## 3752

Kalliste said:


> So HGH will in everycase shut down your pituitary production, right?
> 
> i felt "strange" with myself several months after 2 HGH cycles in a row i always thought it was due to pituitary complete shutdown.
> 
> Is it be possible?
> 
> more, could peptides help pituitary restart IF my theory is right?


no synthetic GH will not shut your pituarity gland down it will blunt release but it will not shut it down the negative feedback loop is not the same as it is with the HPTA and steroids......it is good practice to use a peptide stack before bed as this will give the biggest natural pulse of GH (as you reach REM sleep) and extra boost but this will not stop the effects synthetic have on your PG if you then continue to use GH the next day but in saying that the extent of the PG dmage is really unknown person to person, Ausbuilt has developend a method to suit him and it is similair to mine in some ways....



BodyBuilding101 said:


> Paul is it normal to feel 'random' pins and needles in your hands and fingers? What i mean is all of a sudden im getting tingling sensation in my hands/fingers etc and and i've also been feeling what i can best describe as tingling/weirdness in my head region...from my neck upwards....usually happens after ive injected the HGH but sometime whenever...especially the hand tingling.
> 
> After being on HGH for 1 week at 2iu x 2 times a day...not vast changes, my hair feels thicker and my belly skin were i inject is also thicker....but maybe their placebo and all i my head as i read you get these from HGH.


pins and needles are common i thing we spoke about this side effect and dose in another thread (if not let me know) the hair thing is again common and the skin is thickening mainly from inflammation from injecting so rotate the sites more


----------



## Kalliste73

ok Pscarb.

i wrote this because i felt "strange" with myself after 200ui HGH in a row, year 2007.

i felt something was "changed" after that cycle but maybe was not related to HGH itself, maybe other....


----------



## Marylandmuscle

So this rumors or people who say its a waste if you only take HGH in the morning and wait only 30 minutes its bull****? I mean.. I know very good bodybuilders who takes it in the morning and only waits 20.-30 minutes and after workouts same waits 20 minutes until carb protein intake... And they say it works for them. OFfcourse you want the best results when you pay money for it so.. Pscarb its not true that you must wait or the effect of the GH to burn fat or give you what you want is a waste if you only wait 30 minutes?


----------



## 3752

Marylandmuscle said:


> So this rumors or people who say its a waste if you only take HGH in the morning and wait only 30 minutes its bull****? I mean.. I know very good bodybuilders who takes it in the morning and only waits 20.-30 minutes and after workouts same waits 20 minutes until carb protein intake... And they say it works for them. OFfcourse you want the best results when you pay money for it so.. Pscarb its not true that you must wait or the effect of the GH to burn fat or give you what you want is a waste if you only wait 30 minutes?


you DO NOT have to wait any length of time to eat or drink after or before a injection of GH you do have to wait 15 min after an injection of Peptides (GHRP/GHRH) though.

the reason for this is that when you inject Synthetic GH it is all ready 191aa GH as your body produces it, Peptides create a pulse of GH you must wait to allow this Pulse to happen before eating if you dont then you will blunt (not stop) the pulse.

so these very good BB do not have to wait 20-30min to eat....


----------



## Marylandmuscle

So the GH will still have full effect like burn fat etc what ever even if you dont wait with the eating? Also a question to you pscarb what abbout take GH plus fast novo rapid insu post training together? Do it work? I know some does it but what do you think?


----------



## 3752

Marylandmuscle said:


> So the GH will still have full effect like burn fat etc what ever even if you dont wait with the eating?


i am sure that is what i said in my post above??



Marylandmuscle said:


> Also a question to you pscarb what abbout take GH plus fast novo rapid insu post training together? Do it work? I know some does it but what do you think?


yes it does it works very well


----------



## Marylandmuscle

The question about the insu plus GH together after training is because some people claims and say that if you take them together they will fight for the same receptors after workouts so one of them will become less effective. They say you should go with the insu first then the GH 1-2 hours after inject of insu. What ive seen on some other forum post where they discussed it. Maybe its wrong then hehe..


----------



## 3752

Marylandmuscle said:


> The question about the insu plus GH together after training is because some people claims and say that if you take them together they will fight for the same receptors after workouts so one of them will become less effective. They say you should go with the insu first then the GH 1-2 hours after inject of insu. What ive seen on some other forum post where they discussed it. Maybe its wrong then hehe..


people say a lot of things, i would love to know what "receptor" they are talking about though, ask them next time they tell you this....i have used it this way as a lot of people and it works


----------



## Blindbegger85

Pscarb said:


> No mate not all.....by this I mean this is not why people wait they wait because they have listened to incorrect information, but GH use COULD make you more insulin sensitive but nothing is certain and to what degree no one knows but still there is no reason to wait............unless you are jabbing the GH before morning cardio to release FFA for fat loss then you don't eat carbs or fats as they will blunt the fat burning........


First of all thank you for your detailed info throughout the thread, I'm here doing a little research on what's best before I try anything. So far I've come to the conclusion I'm best starting with 2iu a day Monday-Friday in the mornings. Now I usually do 1 hours cardio every morning before breakfast, and I know you've quoted that with GH it doesn't matter about eating but I just wanted to double check this would be ok

So GH on waking, gym for 1 hours cardio, the breakfast 20/30 mins later? Also with 1 50mg anavar a day. Although I am reading that T3's should be run alongside GH.

This also is m first post so I hope it's ok. Once again thanks for your help.


----------

